# Something About Mud- Trio for Fl, Cl & Bsn



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all, it's been quite some time since I've posted anything here. School's been going well and I've been really busy so I haven't had much time to lurk around here like I used to in summers past.

I'd love to hear your feedback regarding my recently-completed wind trio. It's going into rehearsal and it's scheduled to be performed in late April. If you're interested, I'd also be more than willing to attach a score for those who prefer to listen along with a score.

The piece is divided into three movements and lasts about 7'30" total. The first movement, _Morning Song_ is based loosely off of a 7/8 jazz tune I had started writing last winter. My teacher suggested I use the tune as a basis for my trio, and things really took off from there. It's a pretty straightforward ternary form, with the opening material returning at the end of the piece in an 8-bar blues form as a slight nod to the tradition that inspired the piece. The second movement, _Bleary Eyes_, is considerably slower and draws from a number of influences, from Guaraldi to Berg. The final movement, _Chasing_ is very metrically diverse and probably the least tonal of the three movements. It ends, like the first movement, with an 8 bar blues, and then proceeds to close with an explicit reference to the end of the first movement.

I hope you'll enjoy and let me know what you think!


----------

